# Induction range longevity?



## iLikeDirt (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm planning to replace my crappy gas range with an induction unit for a variety of reasons (better indoor air quality, electricity is free with solar, less heat in the kitchen) and my one reservation is the longevity of the equipment. My current gas range is pretty much bomb-proof, but an induction range is full of high-voltage electronics and complicated digital gizmos. I don't want to be calling for repair every couple of years.

Does anybody know how long these things will last in a typical light usage residential setting?


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

I looked at induction last year when I needed to purchase a new range.... and decided against it. Longevity was an issue (not enough data on the market to TRULY answer that question yet), but the biggy for me was that it limits your cooking utensil ability.

Any non magnetic cookware will not work (aluminum, copper, glass, real stainless steel...etc). A standard wok also for example which sits ABOVE the burner and not directly on it doesn't work well either.
The novelty of it and the increased price only to restrict my cooking flexibility, just did not make much sense to me.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

I would never replace a gas cooktop for any type electric. We have a Bosch dual fuel range (gas cooktop, electric induction oven), best of both worlds. Gas is so much faster and versatile. And you can use any pot or pan you own.


----------



## iLikeDirt (Apr 27, 2014)

rjniles said:


> I would never replace a gas cooktop for any type electric. We have a Bosch dual fuel range (gas cooktop, electric induction oven), best of both worlds. Gas is so much faster and versatile. And you can use any pot or pan you own.


I too like the versatility of gas and do some wok cooking, but health and safety is more important to me. Gas is bad for our health and air quality. Our range has been tested and it spews hundreds of PPM of CO when first turned on and continues to dump a bunch into the air while cooking. I hear anecdotally that this is basically unavoidable. It is after all an unvented interior gas burning machine; these things are vented right into the room, and most exhausting range hoods are a joke. The required air movement associated with gas combustion also results in heating up the room quite a bit when using the oven.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

A gas range does not produce CO, it produces CO2. Far different gasses, one poisonous, the other not.


----------



## gassyplumber (Sep 17, 2014)

A gas kitchen range will produce co due to the flame impinging on a cold surface like a pot. On start up it could make co as well with the flame hitting the grates


----------



## iLikeDirt (Apr 27, 2014)

Gas ranges absolutely can produce CO. All gas combustion can produce CO. You're never going to get perfect 100% combustion, so there will be some CO, especially when igniting. That's why you have a CO monitor in your house if you have any gas appliances.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

The possible CO produced is minimal.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

With tighter homes, normal CO production becomes more bothersome.


----------



## iLikeDirt (Apr 27, 2014)

Windows on Wash said:


> With tighter homes, normal CO production becomes more bothersome.


Yep, and I inhabit such a home. The CO2 (not CO) concentration rises to over 1000 PPM without mechanical ventilation. So CO likewise builds up. On the plus side, the heating bills are very low! $36 last month.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

with a vented range hood the co is no concern. should be around 20ppm from the stove-top.


----------



## iLikeDirt (Apr 27, 2014)

user_12345a said:


> with a vented range hood the co is no concern. should be around 20ppm from the stove-top.


http://www.greenbuildingadvisor.com/blogs/dept/green-building-curmudgeon/why-range-hoods-don-t-work


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

for them to work they have to be installed right and turned on. blame the installer and user, not the product.

gas is great in power failures. also takes the load off the power plants.

induction i'm sure is full of fancy electronics. who needs more complexity this day and age? the gas stove can light with a match.


----------

